# Server Not Found



## OrbitzXT (Aug 4, 2007)

I've done very basic websites in the past for college classes using FrontPage, and actually putting together a site isn't terribly challenging, though I don't do many fancy things. But I'm having trouble even publishing the website online. A friend of mine asked for my help with a website for him and I agreed, letting him know of my limited experience but he wasn't looking for anything spectacular.

So he bought the "Web Hosting Starter" on Yahoo.com, everything is good now all paid for and up and running. So it allows for the use of FrontPage. When I finished a basic first page named index.html, I saved and went to Publish. The address to use was ftp.p9.webhosting.yahoo.com and it seemingly did it successfully after asking me for the Yahoo ID and password, and in the file manager I see all the files. No matter what I keep clicking on though I get the generic Internet Explorer message that the website has not been found. When I click View on any file, even the .jpg's uploaded along with index.html, it tries to open http://bodyfactoryllc.com/BodyFactoryLogo.JPG for example, and shows website not found.

I tried using Yahoo's other tool SiteBuilder, did a simple site, published seemingly successfully and saw it again in the File Manager, and also website no found. What am I doing wrong here that I can't make it viewable? The domain is www.bodyfactoryllc.com. Any help would be appreciated. Someone told me perhaps the domain wasn't ready yet? I got an email saying it was. I was originally told it would take up to 24 hours, its been 8 but I did get the email saying all was good and ready. Is it something I'm doing wrong or should I just wait?


----------



## tater (Aug 4, 2007)

are you sure your domain names DNS is configured correctly? btw your not doing anything wrong from what im seeing its simply your domain name dns is messed up


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 4, 2007)

Did you put it in the www/ foder or the public_html/ folder? If not, try one of those, www/ usually works best.


----------



## tater (Aug 4, 2007)

thats not whats wrong ben. If the files were in the wrong place and no index file there would be a directory. But if no site shows up at all. your dns is screwed up


----------

